# Newbie here and need a lil assistance plz



## Infinity...x3

Now to the point...I wld like to know, if any, woody areas that I may search for mushrooms in downtown of FT Wayne, IN. IT IS ONLY IMPORTANT 2 find enough for just a nice size dish. Son is terminal and wld really love to forage some up and share stories with. Also, I only can bike ride (car issues) and need somewhere reasonably close to find just a few perhaps. Not a hog...will leave the rest and hopefully the spores for future growths, and as well for you to find. Hopefully I can find my way back to this site to read. Horrible at tech chit (smiles). Anyhoot, may the best of your past be the worst of your future...in everything life has. Have a blessed day all


----------



## Guest

Infinity, Unfortunately I am not very familiar with Ft Wayne.. I'm about 45 miles south of you in Marion.. It's still a little bit early in the season here but it shouldn't be much longer now.. Im sorry to hear about your son.. I would be happy to donate my first finds of the season to you and your son.. I could even deliver them right to your front door if necessary..


----------



## brushbusterbutch

If you don't mind a bike ride, I have found blacks and greys at Fox Island County Park just southwest of Ft. Wayne. Greys in the flat areas near the front and blacks in the dunes. I haven't looked there for a few years though. That's as close to downtown that I know of.


----------



## Infinity...x3

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Infinity, Unfortunately I am not very familiar with Ft Wayne.. I'm about 45 miles south of you in Marion.. It's still a little bit early in the season here but it shouldn't be much longer now.. Im sorry to hear about your son.. I would be happy to donate my first finds of the season to you and your son.. I could even deliver them right to your front door if necessary..


What a kind soul you are! Hearts of gratitude, and huge thank youzzz, for taking time to reply...let alone the heart felt text. With huge gracious smiles, it is nice to see kind people in this world. That's just another blessing to us! Unfortunately, we can not accept. We feel that your text n reply was more than we expected. Humbly we are not of wealth, but having a stranger make such a sacrifice (and much much more), our riches comes from within just that. Personally, your words typed brought me to tears...Ty very little for making me cry though... Lol : )...but sure was in a good great way!!! PS. With perhaps a simple request...maybe perhpas dry or freeze (what have you) the first batch. Then make something on a special day. My way of paying it forward. N sure hope you find many mushrooms in your venture. Let me know if youbwill if you do. Can't wait to even get one myself. For if I had luck, I wld at least find one don't cha think... «grins» With much sincerity...Thank You!!!


----------



## Infinity...x3

brushbusterbutch said:


> If you don't mind a bike ride, I have found blacks and greys at Fox Island County Park just southwest of Ft. Wayne. Greys in the flat areas near the front and blacks in the dunes. I haven't looked there for a few years though. That's as close to downtown that I know of.


Great idea. Will try it out. Ty


----------



## Roll with the tide

Infinity...x3 said:


> Now to the point...I wld like to know, if any, woody areas that I may search for mushrooms in downtown of FT Wayne, IN. IT IS ONLY IMPORTANT 2 find enough for just a nice size dish. Son is terminal and wld really love to forage some up and share stories with. Also, I only can bike ride (car issues) and need somewhere reasonably close to find just a few perhaps. Not a hog...will leave the rest and hopefully the spores for future growths, and as well for you to find. Hopefully I can find my way back to this site to read. Horrible at tech chit (smiles). Anyhoot, may the best of your past be the worst of your future...in everything life has. Have a blessed day all


----------



## Infinity...x3

brushbusterbutch said:


> If you don't mind a bike ride, I have found blacks and greys at Fox Island County Park just southwest of Ft. Wayne. Greys in the flat areas near the front and blacks in the dunes. I haven't looked there for a few years though. That's as close to downtown that I know of.


----------



## Infinity...x3

Brush buster bush...Ty for the locations to look there at fox island. Just wanted to express gratitude n thanking you as well for taking time to do so. Have a great day : )


----------



## huntnhungry

Infinity...x3 said:


> Now to the point...I wld like to know, if any, woody areas that I may search for mushrooms in downtown of FT Wayne, IN. IT IS ONLY IMPORTANT 2 find enough for just a nice size dish. Son is terminal and wld really love to forage some up and share stories with. Also, I only can bike ride (car issues) and need somewhere reasonably close to find just a few perhaps. Not a hog...will leave the rest and hopefully the spores for future growths, and as well for you to find. Hopefully I can find my way back to this site to read. Horrible at tech chit (smiles). Anyhoot, may the best of your past be the worst of your future...in everything life has. Have a blessed day all


my best advise is "you find 'em where you walk". during peak times just get outside, schools have lots of landscape and some have wooded areas. I find them on trails and tree lines, lawns with old composted areas.


----------



## mmh

Infinity...x3 said:


> Now to the point...I wld like to know, if any, woody areas that I may search for mushrooms in downtown of FT Wayne, IN. IT IS ONLY IMPORTANT 2 find enough for just a nice size dish. Son is terminal and wld really love to forage some up and share stories with. Also, I only can bike ride (car issues) and need somewhere reasonably close to find just a few perhaps. Not a hog...will leave the rest and hopefully the spores for future growths, and as well for you to find. Hopefully I can find my way back to this site to read. Horrible at tech chit (smiles). Anyhoot, may the best of your past be the worst of your future...in everything life has. Have a blessed day all


It is possible to come across Mushrooms in many places in the city landscape such as mulched areas and even in a lawn. If you come across such a situation I suggest you do not eat any out of a mulched landscaped area as the mulch often contains chemicals that the mushroom may absorb which are potential toxins. If you find them elsewhere think about whether there have been chemicals applied such as weed-n-feed on grassy areas.
I wish you the best


----------



## Infinity...x3

mmh said:


> It is possible to come across Mushrooms in many places in the city landscape such as mulched areas and even in a lawn. If you come across such a situation I suggest you do not eat any out of a mulched landscaped area as the mulch often contains chemicals that the mushroom may absorb which are potential toxins. If you find them elsewhere think about whether there have been chemicals applied such as weed-n-feed on grassy areas.
> I wish you the best


What a thoughtful reply. And yes, I agree. Looked up web sites and spoke of what you just said. I try and do as much organic without chemicals...and didn't even know or think about staying away from mulch. Very much good to know!!! TY! Going Monday hopefully to fox island and see if any young morels are up. Might be too early, but my cherry tree has small buds...so think time is good. Good luck hunting and TY again for information about what I didn't know or read up on. : )


----------



## Infinity...x3

Just a update... unforeseen, I didn't make it to Fox Island, but did happen to go elsewhere. First time foraging since childhood! Even though a city slicker, managed to rustle and remember ramps is the season (and yes, I only took what is recommended and leaving a vast amount remaining for repopulation in this neck of area). Forgot my nerve medicine (my good smelly smoke), but still had the best of time. Saw 4 huge azz grown deer's (that were just a scant stone throw away), politely-without fear-slowly leave my view, as one stayed for a few moments watching me with curiosity. Also broke my screwdriver digging out ramps, yet found another one bout 30 minutes later, old yet very well made. Bonus : ) Finally found mushrooms that was growing on the base of a fallen down big tree (don't ask me plz, just relearning my trees so don't know what type yet). Anyhoot, I took pictures and don't know how to past them to ask if you all knew what I think they are. Hope next year I will have more knowledge...but in meantime, found exactly this many morels. Yup, a big fat Zero. So you see folks, we may not find what we are looking for, but we can find something where ever your at. Going this weekend a hunting for morels in a different area, but will go back (just in case) to the last. Big BIG BTW...I don't know how to even hardly post this to you all, let alone get on map site if you have....but I sure will type ya if I find any mushrooms with a map. (Location to where I was if you wanna go there). Not greedy, needing only a limited amount, and so do believe in paying it forward. Wish me luck as I am for you.


----------

